

A Scourge Is Spreading. M.T.A.’s Cure? Dude, Close Your Legs - boulos
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/21/nyregion/a-scourge-is-spreading-mtas-cure-dude-close-your-legs.html?_r=0

======
boulos
Even if you don't bother to read the article, at least enjoy the amusing (and
hopefully effective) signage they're going to put up:

[http://static01.nyt.com/images/2014/12/21/nyregion/21MANSPRE...](http://static01.nyt.com/images/2014/12/21/nyregion/21MANSPREADING4web/21MANSPREADING4web-
superJumbo.jpg)

